# Trailcam power



## twotap (Dec 28, 2004)

I have ordered a wildview trailcam I would like to mount on my garage to see whats showing up in my yard at night. Since I have 110v avaliable im thinking of using a 12vadapter to power the thing. Anyone ever try this?


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

Nope... But, I see no reason why it would not work ? Just keep adapter dry.


----------

